# Maryland support group



## Alora Star (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone is interested in forming a social anxiety support group in the following counties: Frederick, Howard, or Montgomery? I've been to the one in Havre de Grace which is north of Baltimore, but pretty far!! This would be neat to start one closer except that I live in Frederick county. I already have a few SA books and Dr. Richards' material and a great listening ear :clap. I could do a combo of sorts not to get anyone bored in the group . Talking -- hear horror stories, panic attack moments, anxiety episodes, medications (I know a few), give each other support & encouragement. Whatever idea floats your boat :idea

~Alora


----------



## moochie26 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Im interested I work in Montgomery county. Chevy Chase to be exact.


----------

